# Two CT Bunnies FREE to Good Home!



## sharongoing (Feb 12, 2006)

Greetings, all!I'm posting this on behalf of two sweet bunnies I met earlier today by chance (or perhaps it was fate).There are two Netherland Dwarf Rabbits FREE to a good home. They're currently living at Thomaston Feed and Grain in Thomaston, CT. For more information, please call 860-283-9661. Someone at Thomaston Feed and Grain will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 12, 2006)

:bump

going to bump this back to the top seeing as I think we can deal with the other one, but this one scares me. Small rabbits free to a good home from a feed store??Good chance for 'snake food.' Hopefully somebody can get them?:help

:sosad



SAS:sad:and PIPP :cry2


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 19, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm in CT. Are you sure that isn't Thompson? It's already 8:30 pm...I know they are closed. I'll call them in the morning. I can take them for now. If they are still there.
Jane


----------



## Pipp (Feb 21, 2006)

Thomaston Feed[/b] & Grain[/b]
135 East Main Street
Thomaston[/b], CT 
(860) 283-9661


looking at the map, its about halfway between Hartford and New Milford... it's on Hwy 8 near where it crosses Hwy6, near Black Rock State Park if that helps... 

(Oh heck, I'll just reproduce the map)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

What were you doing all the way out there??? I hope you didn't go there just to buy rabbit feed! Old Saybrook is a bit far from there! I used to live in Old Saybrook btw, loved it there
I'll call them this morning and see if those bunnies are still there!
Spitfire
:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 21, 2006)

ray::thanks::hug1


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

update please


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I called. They are already gone
FYI - I can sometimes MAKE room for a bunny in an emergency and rehome them later. So, feel free to PM me when you come across something like that


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for trying. 

:hug:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

Anytime:highfive:


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 22, 2006)

:great:Jane, ow great of you to offer! The world needs more people like you!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 22, 2006)

Awwww....shucks...thanks
:embarrassed:


----------

